# A Bill aimed at improving birth outcomes - have you seen it?



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Maximizing Optimal Maternity Services for the 21st Century

Exciting! Hope it gets picked up and makes it's way through.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

What does the bill cover? My concern is that it would be something that would further medicalize birth, which hasn't been improving outcomes.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
What does the bill cover? My concern is that it would be something that would further medicalize birth, which hasn't been improving outcomes.

That does not seem to be the intention, at least. When Congresswoman Roybal-Allard spoke on the bill, she emphasized that over-medicalized birth is one of the causes of bad maternal outcome.

Quote:

There are many factors that contribute to these poor outcomes and high costs. The most disturbing is that our current health system fails to follow the vast body of research on the best evidence-based practices in maternity care. The result is a widespread overuse of expensive maternity practices such as Cesarean sections and scheduled inductions...


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
What does the bill cover? My concern is that it would be something that would further medicalize birth, which hasn't been improving outcomes.

You have a fair concern, but rest assured, this bill is a good thing. It has backing from The Big Push (learned via email) and the American Association of Birth Centers.


----------



## blessedmama59 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay! Hopefully, it will not involve more medicalization of birth, but evidence-based care.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Is that the one that has the mandatory screening (courtesy of Big Pharma)for post partum depression hidden in it?


----------

